# How to make ZebraLight H51 less "bouncy"?



## server (May 31, 2012)

I have a ZL H51, absolutely love that little thing, all the modes, the brightness etc. The only issue I have is that it's a bit "bouncy" when on my head. Also if I tighten it more I'm left with red lines on my forehead  . If I'm sitting or still it's no issue, but if running it may become a problem.
Is there a third party headband I can try that's tighter or something like that? I know this is probably because the light is a bit heavier that plastic headlamps.
I have a Silva Ranger Pro as well and it's less superior in every way to the Zebra, but feels better on my head and when running is better (if only it was as bright and had the same runtime).


----------



## MichaelW (May 31, 2012)

I think the common remedy to the design limitation of the silicon holder, is to buy the NiteIze headband.


----------



## gcbryan (May 31, 2012)

You could also just use a lithium battery to reduce the weight but that probably gets expensive.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 31, 2012)

I also recommend the Nite-ize headband, it's a solid strap; not elasticated, but adjustable. No bounce at all with the H51.


----------



## hook63 (May 31, 2012)

Run the strap from the grove through the inside of the rings instead of behind them the way it comes. There are some pictures here somewhere. Search zl mods.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 1, 2012)

You could try looping the band through the holder like I've done here with the H600. This method also gives you a bit more padding against your forehead. 







For a lighter-weight ZebraLight (below is the H501), I loop the headband one less time than with the H600. I don't know where the H51 falls weight-wise, but I'm sure it's somewhere in the middle. Below is the original headband configuration from Zebralight and one of the modified ways of routing the headband.


----------



## server (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I already ordered a Nitecore headband like this here:




so I can also use it with my Thrunite 1C, but it hasn't arrived yet.
I'll also order a Nite-ize headband, no hurt in being able to use more flashlights as headlamps  Thanks for the pic @varuscelli , I'll try that setup.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 1, 2012)

The NiteIze headband is going to work best with your H51. I use the NiteIze headband with my Zebralight headlamps for running (fits both my H51 and H600,) and they don't bounce around at all. Comfortable too. This headband is made out of nylon & velcro, so it's not stretchy. It fits on your head more like a hat since it doesn't stretch & constrict around your head.

I also have the Nitecore headband, and used it for a long time with my forward facing flashlights for running. Works great, but found that it did not work well with angled lights like zebralight headlamps. The reason - you'd have to turn the whole headband to the side for the light to face forward which looks goofy. Because of the center (top) band the angled light can't quite reach the center, so wearing the headband the right way doesn't work. The Nitecore headband works great for forward facing flashlights though, either on the side of your head or best on top of your head (more stable on the top of your head too.) Having a light on top of your head keeps the light from bouncing around, and it allows you to adjust the direction of the light by sliding it up or down (back & forth.) I found single-cell lights worked best on top of my head. Two-celled lights worked ok, but flopped side to side a little because of the extra weight. I mostly used my Zebralight SC60 with a single 18650 Li-ion battery or my Quark AA with a single 14500 Li-ion battery (AA sized,) or my Quark 123 with a single RCR123 Li-ion battery or a CR123 battery.

Both headbands work well, but for a little over a year my favorite has been the NiteIze headband with my zebralight headlights.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 1, 2012)

My H51 is fitted into the Nitecore D10 headband. Having a top strap it is much more stably and very comfortable.


----------



## server (Jun 1, 2012)

My Nitecore headband just arrived but I haven't tried it with the zebra yet, with the Thrunite 1C it works great though. The Nitecore headband feels really sturdy and heavy duty, I like it a lot.

I ordered the NiteIze as well, should be with me in a week or two.  I'll post my findings then.


----------



## server (Jun 15, 2012)

My NiteIze headband arrived. That's the best headband on any headlamp I've had, at least for my purposes. It sits firmly on your head, zero bounce, no strain on your forehead. I love it! When I noticed that it's not elastic I didn't think it would be even usable, but it's surprisingly superb - it fit's so snug! The Zebralight H51 sits very nice in there, easy to move, yet cannot on its own. 
The only criticism I might have is that it's designed for flashlights that you would wear on your side and the velcro on the back, but with a headlamp, the velcro is on the side of the head - no issue whatsoever, but if they head a "headlamp" version it would be even better.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 15, 2012)

Good feedback, server. I never have picked up a NiteIze headband (despite reading a few recommendations by respected fellow forum members) because I was always a bit wary of the more rigid band with Velcro versus stretch material headband (well, that and having so many working headbands on hand that I hated to just add another one without actually having a pressing need. But hey, at $6 to $7... 

Interestingly, I see that one the NiteIze headband pages on Amazon actually shows a customer uploaded image of that headband with a Zebralight H51. I wonder which of our forum members uploaded that image? It's bound to be one of us.


----------



## server (Jun 15, 2012)

Well worth the 6-7$ for the Niteize headband. I also tried it with my Fenix E05, works good, but you can't adjust vertical angle (as expected). 
BTW I also tried looping the ZL headband as per your post and it does work much better - the extra material on the front makes a good padding and a bit tighter so the bounce is much less. As for the Amazon pic - definitely should be CPF member.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 16, 2012)

See post #6 in this thread for my solution to this very problem...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> I wonder which of our forum members uploaded that image? It's bound to be one of us.


He who denied it, supplied it.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 16, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> He who denied it, supplied it.



Good guess...but no, I can't take credit for that one. 

But if anyone wants to give me a NiteIze headband and an H51, I'll be glad to post images.


----------



## Mooreshire (Jun 17, 2012)

Does the rubber holder for the H51 have an empty slot for a top (over the head) band? I added a top band to my H600 and now it is way more stable. Dunno why the thing didn't come with a top band- it really needed it. For $10+shipping the "Petzl replacement elastic" kit works well and even has a little back plate bracket/thingy.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 17, 2012)

Mooreshire, I think the H600 holders are the only ones with the extra slot.


----------

